# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pārdodu: Harman Kardon Power amp HK870

## tornislv

Jauni krāsots keiss, jauni 4 x 10000mkF un 4 x 6800 mkF barošanā, jaunas izejas spailes, papildus ielikts softstarts toram un DC aizsardzības bloks. 201 EUR ar iespēju nokaulēt uz 200  :: 
Visi dati internetos  :: 

PS 160W (kārtīgi RMS vati) uz 4 Omi, pārbaudīts  ::

----------


## Radionavigators

Nu ja,kaimiņi pateica ko domā par tiem 160W RMS.

----------

